# Best (at-home) diamond microdermabrasion



## SamanthaTL (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm hoping you guys can help me. I've been having microdermabrasion treatments and it's doing FANTASTIC things for my skin - less backheads, whiteheads, smaller pores etc. - but I can't afford to keep having salon treatments! Sooo expensive. Anyway, I've been looking into home-based kits, but I don't know which is the best one. Has anyone here tried any of these models?

These are the 5 I'm considering:

http://www.markstechnologynews.com/2010/06/diamond-tipped-microdermabrasion-system-offers-proven-effective-full-face-exfoliation.html

http://www.ncnproskincare.com/home-microdermabrasion-machine-timepeel-natural-diamond-microdermabrasion-machine.html

http://www.jellenproducts.com/Mini-Microderm-Home-Microdermabrasion-Machine-p/mmderm.htm

http://www.dermadoctor.com/product_Personal-Microderm-Microdermabrasion-System_4875.html?AID=4223&amp;src=cse&amp;ecamp=shopcom

http://www.toreuse.com/sylvan-4-in-1-diamond-dermabrasion-system/

I'm leaning towards the first one cos it sounds like it does just what I'm after, but does anyone have any suggestions first?

Samantha xx


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 11, 2011)

The only at home microderm abbrasion kit I've ever used was from Mary Kay.  It worked really well and I really liked the gel that came with it to use afterwards, very cooling and soothing.  I don't use it anymore because I found a cleanser with exfoliating properties that I use everyday that keeps my skin soft, smooth and relatively acne free - L'oreal Go 360 Clean.  Hope this helps!

Jeannine


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 11, 2011)

When you said expensive, you weren't kidding!!!!! I'm an "older" gal (40) and I could really use something like this to help with my hyperpigmentation and wrinkles.  Currently I'm using Philosophy's Micro-delivery Peel which I love love love.  I've checked out your top 5 and I agree with your choice with the first one.  It tackles all the problems your skin may have from blemishes, wrinkles all the way to age spots.  I did look for reviews on it however, and there may be some "red flags" you want to look into.  

http://www.amazon.com/Nu-Brilliance-TM-Microdermabrasion-System/dp/B002ZFZMR4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;s=beauty&amp;qid=1299857761&amp;sr=8-1

Check out the reviews.  I've seen on QVC Dr. Denese and people seem to like hers.  Maybe check it out.  It's less expensive as well.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A15605.desc.Dr-Denese-Advanced-Clinical-Resurfacing-System

Let me know what you decide since I'll be heading down that same road very soon!!!!!


----------



## CassieIWS (Mar 11, 2011)

Try the DDF revolve, one of our Beauty Editor's here at InWithSkin tested it and LOVED the results!!


----------



## SamanthaTL (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW! Thanks for all the tips guys. That's VERY helpful. I hadn't heard of that L'Oreal product before Jeanarick or the Philosophy one either Kiki. Might give them a try too!

Ah, so that's what the first one's called kiki. NuBrilliance. Good sleuthing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would probably still get it from Hammacher if I did, for their lifetime guarantee (just to be safe), but that's good to see actual reviews.

Wait...just looked at the Dr Denise version and it seems like the same model. Hmm. Confused.

Thanks for the DDF Resolve tip, Cassie! I hadn't seen that one before. Apart from looking like something you power-buff the car with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it does sound very promising.

So, I think we're down to

http://www.markstechnologynews.com/2010/06/diamond-tipped-microdermabrasion-system-offers-proven-effective-full-face-exfoliation.html

http://www.marykay.com/skincare/agefighting/timewisemicrodermabrasionset/default.aspx

(I found this link thanks to a thread right here at makeuptalk btw.)

http://www.ddfskincare.com/p-83-ddf-revolve-400x-1-kit.aspx

PS. I'll definitely let you know which one I get kiki, this is getting quite dramatic. We need like a drumroll or something.

Are there any other girls (or guys) with experiences/opinions to share?

Samantha xx


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be getting my first professional microdermabrasion treatment done sometime in the next couple of months (the coupon pack I bought near christmas has it as one of the sessions) so I'll have to see how that goes before I'd want to look into getting something to continue it myself.  The girl there told me that if i exfoliate regularly (I had never exfoliated before that day) that it does a good job of keeping your pores clean between sessions though.  That way you can still get a professional pampering done occasionally and do the mini micro at home with regular exfoliations.

I saw one on The Doctor's (tv show) the other day though when they were talking about that. I'll see if I can find out what product it was. I think they said it was $30 for the kit.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

ahh...found it.

Olay Pro-X cleansing system

http://www.olayprofessional.com/

It's not a diamond tipped microderm though.  Might still be effective and super cheap for only $30 though?


----------



## CDC88 (Aug 27, 2012)

I purchased a NuBrilliance system, due here any day.  I will let you know how it turns out.  I have heard mixed reviews, but mainly with suction issues, and I believe that I heard the solution to that problem.  ie. taught skin, the proper angle and making sure the band that holds the tip on is not dislodged or missing.  If it is an orthopedic band (for braces) may work in its place.


----------



## CDC88 (Aug 27, 2012)

Please keep in mind that without suction the blood flow is not increased and collagen renewal, though minimum, is not activated.  Also, there is only so much you can do with a scrub.  Take this from a strong believer in exfoliation for many years.  Normally I use laser (LPL) or acid.


----------



## satojoko (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had professional sessions done &amp; quite honestly found them far less effective than using simple aluminum oxide crystals at home. I mix small amounts into my cleanser when needed, or add some to my Noevir Quick Recovery Mask for super-exfoliation. It does make a bug difference in skin texture, discoloration, breakouts, clogged pores, etc. Aluminum oxide crystals are cheap, much cheaper than one of these units, and IMO far more effective. They can easily be purchased through Amazon or online stores which sell skin care ingredients to those who like mixing up their own concoctions. I usually follow this exfoliation with some 20% salicylic acid, then some glycolic acid/lactic acid moisturizer. It's like waking up with new skin the next morning. Soft, clear, even toned. Love it.


----------

